# Sig P6 question



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Just picked up a P6 at the gun show last weekend. Appears to be a 1/82 vintage per the stamp on the slide. Given the age of this unit do those who know a lot more about guns and Sigs in particular think I would be wise to send this in to Sig or a local smith to have all the springs checked and replaced? From my research it seems most of these imports were carried a lot and shot very little but 27 years old is 27 years old and I admit that concerns me regarding the springs. I intend to take it to the range this weekend to put it through it's paces but cycling and function seem to be smooth as glass. Frame is near flawless which is remarkable given it's age but the slide has a lot of holster wear. Bad enough that if it functions well I would look into having the slide refinished and maybe some night sights installed.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

First of all congratulations on your purchase..The P6 is a marvelous handgun for the price..I got mine few months ago, and I went thru the same delemma you are going thru..Shall I change the springs, Shall I refinish the gun, Shall I install night sights..

Well here what i did:
1) you can purchase the springs and change them yourself if you want to..A set of springs is around $20..At least it is worth to buy one set and keep it stored until you see the need to replace the springs..That's what i did.

2) I replace the sights with night sights (around $85)..I took this decision after I fired my P6 for more than 600 rounds and I fell in love with its accuracy and ease of control. Also mine was shooting Hollw points with no issue of whatsoever..So it passed th etest to be qualified for a home defense piece and it deserved the night sights.

3) As for refinishing the gun..I thought and thought and then came to the conclusion that I really like it with the minor holster wear towards the front side of the frame..it just add character to the gun that it is a gun with a history...So I decided to keep it as is. May be one day i'll go with a wooden grip and a refinish coat but the price of ammo has put a hole in my pocket..And I love to shoot more than look at my guns 

Shoot the P6 and you will fall in love with it..It is just another fully pledged SIG..with half the price :mrgreen:


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for the tips jimmy. Not so sure I want to tackle spring change outs myself (except for main spring of course) but will look into it to see what is involved. Can't wait to try it at the range. Really like the balance and weight of it. Slide finish is in pretty bad shape, worn off completely in some areas but agree that for function that is not important. Honestly it was so covered in cosmoline at the show that I did not realize how bad the finish was until I got it home and gave it a good cleaning. If I spent the 100 to 150 to get it refinished that would last me a life time. No dings and very few actual scratches. Clearly the wear is all from holster wear. $400 with 2 mags and a blue box might have been a little high but if it shoots straight and functions perfectly it was still a decent bargain. Not so sure I chose wisely passing over a brand new Stoeger Cougar at about the same price for it but time will tell. Who knows I may have to pick up one of those too. Thanks again.


----------



## GySgt1811 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Hey Devildog*

I bought a P6 about 8 months ago because it was a Sig and I couldn't believe the price. Like you say the holster wear was in evidence, but... About 1K rounds later and not ONE problem. It is an '82 model and I've noticed no problem with the springs. I haven't even felt the need to buy a set of replacement magazines for it. I, too, put Trijicon's on it as well as Hogue aluminum grips. (The grips were just for the hell of it. It didn't need them.) I used some Brownell's "Dicropan T-4 touch-up" liquid gun blue on the slide. It is meant to restore black finishes. Three applications as per the instructions and it looks like a new gun. I absolutely love it. It, too, is my night stand gun. Good catch on your part, Enjoy, and...

Semper Fi.

Gunny


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Thank you Gunny for the feedback. Sounds like you are in the exact same situation as I but 8 months further down the road with yours. Very encouraging your experience has been so favorable. I don't think I have ever read a negative report or heard a negative comment about this weapon which in and of itself is remarkable. Can't wait to put some rounds through it on Saturday. Thanks for the Dicropan bluing kit tip as well. I will look into it as this slide needs some help.

Semper Fi


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Got out and shot my P6 today. Not bad. First mag of hollow points it did not like and failed to feed every other round (Speer GD's or Ranger T's not sure which ones) second mag fed them all but failed to lock back on the last round. Ran 50 FMJ ball through it with no problems and then tried 4 more mags of misc HP ammo and it feed and fired without any further incident. Followed up with another 50 rounds of FMJ ammo. Left me scratching my head a little but seemed to clear itself up after first 2 mags. Kicking myself that I didn't identify which specific ammo it initially coughed on but too late to cry about it now.

Overall it shot and handled very nice. Weight and balance are just about perfect. Has a powerful stiff DA trigger but I hope it will smooth out with use. Iron sights actually are not bad given the P6 is such a natural pointer but will likely invest in some night sights. Have an old Milt Sparks VM2 holster for a P239 and the P6 actually fits. I'll want to take it out once more and run some more HP's through it before I'd trust it for CC duty but I think I have a keeper.


----------



## GySgt1811 (Jul 4, 2009)

Mine has fed everything I've put through it. It did recently failed to lock back thrice on a friend of mine. He is an older, smaller statured man (BTW, Korean war vet...one of the real "Frozen Chosen") He had not fired a pistol since '51. I think he may have been limp-wristing it.

Anyway, out of habit I keep it a little wet and that seems to help. My buddy was working on his 80th (WWB 115 gr. FMJ) round or so when it failed to lock back. I couldn't make it do that for me.

Heck, considering how little these pistols were actually used, you may have just gone through a belated break-in period!

BTW, what was your MOS?

Gunny


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Those P6's are darn good pistols. It's hard to find better for the money you'll put into one.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks fellas. I'm pleased with it overall. Good value no doubt about it. I considered limp wristing but thought of that at the range and tried to induce it with both ball and HP's performing some one handed drills but couldn't get it to hick up again. You may be right and it was just an initial break in blip. Hope so. Next outing should be more conclusive.

Frozen Chosen definately were the real deal. My father-in-law, who I never had the priveledge of meeting, (passed away a year before I met my wife) was a Frozen Chosen vet but according to my wife wouldn't speak of it. From everything I've read on the subject it was about as rough as rough gets and then some. I was an 0311 ground pounder. Security forces first 2 years (Sea duty) and then 2-1/2 years in the fleet, (3rdBat,5thMarDiv). Panama, Desert Storm, Desert Shield among other things. Tank duty always sounded like a lot more fun. :smt023

Semper Fi Gunny


----------



## GySgt1811 (Jul 4, 2009)

*We've probably met...*

I apologize for being off thread but I couldn't pass it up.

Alpha Co., 8th TKBN, lead element for the 6th Marines going into Kuwait. Third tank through lane "Blue 4" through both minefields. 64 hours later we cut the "6th Ring Motorway" leading out of Kuwait City towards Basra. I think Foxtrot Co., 2/2, were assigned to the tuna boats just to our rear but I could be wrong on that. A good time was had by all...


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

No doubt we covered some of the same territory. Quite the experience. Came at the tail end of my 4 year hitch and was involuntarily extended for that trip. Glad I was since I would have regretted missing it. We spent most of our time tieing off loose ends and looking for trouble which was scarce after the jets and you guys got done with them. Thankfully, I had my own HumVee and got to miss out on rattling around inside the tuna cans that trip. I liken them to a hornets nest. Shaken violently about when you let them out, Hornets or Marines, they are in a dark mood. All part of the grand plan no doubt.

No worries about the thread. We covered the P6 and a little extra.

Semper Fi


----------

